# Teaching Your Kids Golf



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

At what age do you think that you should start teaching your kids golf? I don't want to pressure them, but would love it if they played.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Putter. Ball. Carpet. 
Wedge. Ball. Back Yard.
Driving Range.
I can't give you an exact age or time frame, just make sure they are having fun. When you do first take them onto a course, make sure they understand basic ettiquite. Worry about score later. 9 holes is enough at first, and don't even bother taking your kid out if your real reason is to work on your own game. Teach by example. If you're tense, worried, throwing clubs, and cursing all the time, your kid will think that's how the game is played. That's how I was taught at a young age and I'm still struggling with it. 
AGAIN
MAKE SURE THE GAME IS ALWAYS ABOUT FUN FIRST AND NOT SCORE.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I think it's important, like the previous poster said, that you don't make it a highly competitive thing early on. Don't worry about your kid having the perfect technique or just the right swing. Teach them to enjoy playing the game, and when they get older they can learn the technical side a little better.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Great question, to few reply's. I bought my five year old a nine iron and we cut a tee small fairway and a green in the backyard I just let him get interested and boy did he ever. He's nine now and goes with me every time I let him, Truth be told the last time out he scored lower than me. We have a nine hole in town with eight par three's and a short par four, it's great for him. And my littlest(3) now uses the 9 iron I bought my oldest all those years ago and just hits foam balls around when ever I head out side to practice my swing. I hope to enjoy many games with them over the years to come, And I have never let it be competative just alot of family fun. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

There isn't a statement here I can disagree with. I had the pleasure of coaching golf at the Junior high I teach at, now I'm not a low handicapper, but inviting kids out to practice at all skill levels was a treat especially those that stuck with it and improved or those that nerver imagined that they would like the game got Mom or Mom and Dad to buy clubs and are still playing. My oldest grandson likes the game, but only plays with me so I have a great golf partner.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

That's great B/T, I see alot of younger kids golfing up here and they are very active at it. My oldest asked me to start really teaching him the finer points of golf the other day and that put a big smile on my face. I look forward to the years we can play golf together. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I just had my daughter qut for her first walk around 18 (par3 course)the other day she's 7 and we had great fun together although i dont think I can remember seeing someone skip from hole to hole before.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I just had my daughter qut for her first walk around 18 (par3 course)the other day she's 7 and we had great fun together although i dont think I can remember seeing someone skip from hole to hole before.


after my hole in one a month and a half ago I was skipping from hole to hole...

I have two boys ages 7 & 5, they both go with me from time to time and they like to hit the ball around. First green my oldest son set foot on he dropped a 30ft putt, I couldn't believe it. Usually during a round (9 holes when they go) by the 4th hole they are busy looking for worms or chasing geese. And at home I'll work with them a little on grip and swinging the club but after about 10 balls the clubs tend to become shovels and they use them to dig. I'll keep them close to the game and when they become really interested then I'll take them more. Until then I don't want them to be forced into it because we all know what happens then.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> after my hole in one a month and a half ago I was skipping from hole to hole...
> 
> I have two boys ages 7 & 5, they both go with me from time to time and they like to hit the ball around. First green my oldest son set foot on he dropped a 30ft putt, I couldn't believe it. Usually during a round (9 holes when they go) by the 4th hole they are busy looking for worms or chasing geese. And at home I'll work with them a little on grip and swinging the club but after about 10 balls the clubs tend to become shovels and they use them to dig. I'll keep them close to the game and when they become really interested then I'll take them more. Until then I don't want them to be forced into it because we all know what happens then.
> 
> Buck


Waite until they get just a couple years older then the challenge is on...beat Dad! My Grandson, 14yrs old, gets a good shot mine is fair he says I suck the nerve of the kid Love it and you will too.
teach em well Buck


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

My 3 yr old loves playing in the house(putting) he gets such a kick out of it. My oldest boy does great(shot a 66 today) when dad isn't giving him instructions, lol. I think they will enjoy the game for years to come. C/C


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the earlier, the better. Maybe around 5 you should let your child be engaged on any sports just like golf. My dad had taught me golf when I was like 10 when he had brought me along during his California Golf vacation.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

ditchweed said:


> At what age do you think that you should start teaching your kids golf? I don't want to pressure them, but would love it if they played.


It is impossible to answer this question, it's not like school where there may be a correct age to start, just get them playing when they show an interest in it. After all, it will only be a game to them at first. You will probably find it hard for them to keep any technique but just getting them in there and getting their feet wet is all you need to do 

Just my 2c


----------

